# Sagehens Trial-Grey Lodge, CA



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open- Did not finish the 1st series. Very difficult test with an abundance of cover and terrain. Gun visibility was extremely difficult on the long centr retired and the right retired gun. Around 70-75% failure rate of which the majority were pick ups. They have 16 dogs to run in the morning.

Amateur- Did not finish the 1st series. Scrapped original test after the first 5 dogs aced it. Started new test around 10:30 am. They have 12 dogs to run in the morning.

Derby- Did not finish today. The have 15 dogs to run on the 4th Series in the morning.

Call backs: # 1,2,3,5,6,7,9,12,14,15,17,19,20,22 & 24


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Tammy Z said:


> Open- Did not finish the 1st series. Very difficult test with an abundance of cover and terrain. Gun visibility was extremely difficult on the long centr retired and the right retired gun. Around 70-75% failure rate of which the majority were pick ups. They have 16 dogs to run in the morning.
> 
> Amateur- Did not finish the 1st series. Scrapped original test after the first 5 dogs aced it. Started new test around 10:30 am. They have 12 dogs to run in the morning.
> 
> ...


Derby - ran most dogs in 4th series then scrapped it with only 4 dogs remaining to run.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..why did they scrap the 4th in Derby?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Derby was scrapped because too many dogs were failing the test and being picked up. The test consisted of two long swims across water. The last bird down required taking an angle line across the water pass a point of land to an angle exit on the shore beyond the point.

The memory bird required a re-entry into a another large body of water to the bird on the opposite shore where the cover was so tall and thick that the gun was for all practical purposes totally retired when in a sitting position.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Tammy Z said:


> Amateur- Did not finish the 1st series. Scrapped original test ----------.


Interesting!!!!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

zipmarc said:


> Derby was scrapped because too many dogs were failing the test and being picked up. The test consisted of two long swims across water. The last bird down required taking an angle line across the water pass a point of land to an angle exit on the shore beyond the point.
> 
> The memory bird required a re-entry into a another large body of water to the bird on the opposite shore where the cover was so tall and thick that the gun was for all practical purposes totally retired when in a sitting position.


Well they carried 15 dogs out of 24 to the last series, I would think they would have to do something to separate dogs.

Kris


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Kris Hunt said:


> Well they carried 15 dogs out of 24 to the last series, I would think they would have to do something to separate dogs.
> 
> Kris


And even less than 24 starters. I know of at least a couple of scratches (including my dog). I know it's nice to let Derby dogs play, but...


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Has the Open finished the first series? Any news on the cuts for that series?
Lee


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> And even less than 24 starters. I know of at least a couple of scratches (including my dog). I know it's nice to let Derby dogs play, but...


yep... not saying this is what is happening at Sagehens, but it is a bummer to run a trial and at the end of it everyone things they have the BLUE ribbon and you get a green because your dog zigged instead of zagging....just saying....this has nothing to do with THIS trial, just trials in general. As a contestant and past judge, it is hard to get the seperationg needed and allow everyone to play. Seems there are always those 8 dogs or so that are running perfect.


Kris


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Derby Results

1st # 5 Magic Trick's David Copperfield O-David Aul H-John Henninger
2nd # 9 Watermark's The Black Pearl O-Howard Kuning H-LuAnn Pleasant
3rd # 1 Trulines Walla Walla Sweet O-Michael Spalding H-John Henninger
4th # 19 EverReady Reliable Ricky O-Becky Sisco & Joe Sullivan H-Becky
RJ #15 Runs Like a John Deere O-Gary Johnson H-Brooke Vandebrake
Jams # 3,20,17,14,7,6

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!

As of ten minutes ago - Open has still not finished a few dogs left to run. Amateur just finished waiting for call backs!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

OPEN CALLBACKS- 38

3,5,7,8,17,18,19,21,24,25,26,27,30,32,34,35,37,39,40,47,49,52,53,55,57,59,60,62,65,66,68,71,73,75,79,80,84,85

AMATEUR CALLBACKS - 70 with 7 Scratches = 63 Starters 47 Called Back

1,2,5,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,16,18,19,20,21,23,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,46,47,48,50,52,53,56,57,58,61,64,65,68,69,70


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Tammy!! 

Good Luck to Janice, John.. "Billie and "Stanley"...in both the Open and AM...and to Bob James & "Spring" in the Amateur. 

.. speaking of which...Linda Browne, I have a picture to send...  ..and or perhaps see you in the midwest this summer?? 

Judy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open CallBacks
3,5,7,8,18,26,27,30,32,35,37,39,40,52,53,57,59,66,68,71,73,80,84, & 85

Amateur Update

They set up a double blind, one land then water. They had run about half of the dogs and at 4:00pm the sun was right behind the handlers. They were going to wait a little while to see if the sun moved enough to be out of the picture and run more dogs tonight. Either way they will not finish the blinds today and will have to wrap it up in the morning!!

I haven't heard anything on the Qual Sorry !!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Qual Call Backs - Combo 1st & 2nd Series

2,3,4,6,9,12,13,14,17,20,21,22,24,26, & 28

Amateur Update - Quit running blinds due to very poor lighting conditions. They have 17 to run on the blinds in the am. Will run the test dog at 7:30am.

Open update - Started water blind today but will not finish today. Not sure how many are left to run.

Hope everyone has a great evening! See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Kris Hunt said:


> Well they carried 15 dogs out of 24 to the last series, I would think they would have to do something to separate dogs.
> 
> Kris


And I guess separation in your mind is pure anilation, except for one or two dogs that stumble on the bird. So much for marking!
How about judging the dog work? Doesn't that enter into the process anymore? Do you really think everyone had the same work going into the last series. No matter how many dogs finish the cream always rises to the top!
Don't ack as if the clubs can't afford extra green ribbons.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tammy Z said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st # 5 Magic Trick's David Copperfield O-David Aul H-John Henninger
> 2nd # 9 Watermark's The Black Pearl O-Howard Kuning H-LuAnn Pleasant
> ...


Congratulations to all the Derby placements, RJ..and Jams. And to all that competed! 

Judy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone!

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE 4TH- 15 dogs

3,5,18,27,30,32,37,39,53,57,59,71,80,84 & 85. (Judy-Check out # 53)!

Good Luck to all contestants!!

AMATEUR UPDATE - Amateur is about to run the last dog so we should have call backs shortly!

QUAL UPDATE - They are almost finished with the water blind so we should have call backs shortly!

Tammy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tammy Z said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE 4TH- 15 dogs
> 
> ...


 ... Good Luck to All!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Go Stanley!

M


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeh "Copper" Derby win thats 18pts and counting. 3 wins!!!!!!!!
Keep it up
Nanna Sue


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> Go Stanley!
> 
> M



I 2nd that!  

Judy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

And the winners are.............

OPEN:
First: 37
Second: 59
Third: 80
Fourth: 3
RJ: 85
JAMS: 19,30,32,53,57,71


AMATEUR:

First: 38
Second: 57
Third: 23
Fourth: 64
RJ: 33
JAMS: 15,29,40,46,50


QUALIFYING: 
First: 20
Second: 12
third: 28
Fourth: 21
RJ: 26
JAMS: 9, 13


Hope I didn't make any mistakes in the numbers. Don't have my new glasses yet, so everything I see right now is blurry plus I've pretty much covered my screen with nose prints trying to get up close and personal to see what the #@% I'm typing.

Congrats to all!

Suzanne B
aka Tammy's Fingers


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Howard!!!! Way to go!!!! Also to Bill Totten for getting third in the Open with my Zip's baby!!!!!


Aaron


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice job Bam, I am sure you could count on one hand the amount of water work you did in the last 6 months.

Also congrats to Missy Miss on her qual Jam, nice dogs there Howard, must be your summer bird thrower help


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Howard!! I need to find some parking lots with snow


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Way to go Howard and Bam!!! I must say again you gotta love those Devil dogs...........


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL! 

A special Thanks to my "field reporters". They called in information when I wasn't on the trial grounds to make sure you all were very well informed.

And thanks to Suzanne, AKA my fingers. What would I do when my computer didn't get a signal and I had all the hot information in my hands and no way to put it up??!!

See you next week!

Tammy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Howard ....


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

Congratulations Howard and Bam!! Your Alaskan family is super proud. Not to bad for a dog that hasn't seen water since last fall and took this winter off to have a litter of puppies. 


Linda

(Proud to have a 11 wk old Bam puppy chewing up my house)


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

*CONGRATULATIONS HOWARD & BAM!!!!*

*We're very proud of you both!!*

*Vicky & Trio*


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow, Howard - that's great news.

Congratulations !!!

Debbie


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

WOW!! Congratulations Howard & Bam!!!!

M


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations Howard!

It was a pleasure meeting you this weekend...Look forward to talking again next weekend at the Sac Valey trial.

Janet Olson, aka dogcommand


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulationa to Dave Terry and Ryder on their Open Jam. Way to go Dave, you guys have come a long way together!


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> And the winners are.............
> 
> OPEN:
> First: 37


Please note everyone, this dog was handled to her win by professional trainer John Henninger. Little Bit Dangerous' amateur owner, Joe Beitler, was busy judging the minor stakes. Congratulations to all.

Rig


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Howard--Congratulations!!! See what happens when you come to California? I remember two years ago, Bam won the Qual at Northern Cal, this year she wins an Amateur--so if you two keep this up, next year she'll win the Open!
Perhaps you should go run in Texas next year instead........ya think?
Good work!
Suzanne B


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations Howard! Not a bad way to come back from pups!
And Congrats to John Henninger, thats 2 Open wins and 2 Derby wins this spring.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Howard and Bam. Also congrats for your young dog Missy getting a JAM in Q.

Paula


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations to Bill Totten - Won the Qual. with Tom Brannan's yellow female "Rose" That was her Second Win! Congrats Tom and Thanks for the dinner looking forward to the next Won!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to All!! ...and a little something special to #23 in the Amateur  

...from socked in "pea-soup fog" and downpours today in Maine  regards, 

Judy


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Good morning! Was pretty awesome of Tammy to report on the trial and I just wanted to say thanks....


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Way to go Bam and Howard. Now folks will be doing winter trips to the north to get angled terrain over snow plow strips in the parking lots. Ooops, didn't mean to give away your secret. Fantastic news, glad you weren't in the road when the avalanche hit. (I'm sure you were too!)


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Ron Schuna said:


> Way to go Bam and Howard. Now folks will be doing winter trips to the north to get angled terrain over snow plow strips in the parking lots. Ooops, didn't mean to give away your secret. Fantastic news, glad you weren't in the road when the avalanche hit. (I'm sure you were too!)


HAHAHA! Yep, that is what we do. We also use poles with snow around them for point drills! Sounds like you have done that a few times.....


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Congratulations to Bill Totten - Won the Qual. with Tom Brannan's yellow female "Rose" That was her Second Win! Congrats Tom and Thanks for the dinner looking forward to the next Won!


Pic#1-Bill Totten with Tom's dog Rose going for the last bird of the 4th series.
Pic#2-Bill passing blue to Tom.




http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/moosetogoose/100_0655.jpg
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/moosetogoose/100_0658.jpg


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Pic#1-Bill Totten with Tom's dog Rose going for the last bird of the 4th series.
> Pic#2-Bill passing blue to Tom.
> 
> 
> ...


Notice the color of the dog!


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Mary,

I trained with Howard and Mike Black in a parking lot that I think was IRS or ADF&G on a cold winter night. The real secret is hard work and you get out of it what you put in to it. (If you have a good dog of course)

Ron


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Ron Schuna said:


> Mary,
> 
> I trained with Howard and Mike Black in a parking lot that I think was IRS or ADF&G on a cold winter night. The real secret is hard work and you get out of it what you put in to it. (If you have a good dog of course)
> 
> Ron


That parking lot is great. I will be in it tonight. Mike Black is the person I blame for all this madness. He was my judge at the JH my first year, and when Darla blasted over a small ditch, slammed herself into the bank, rolled over and over, and then popped back up on the same line and pinned the bird, he was SHOUTING "Now Thats a derby dog!". And I was beaming and wondered what the heck a derby dog was....


Anyhow, California sure looks so different than here. I would so love to go down and train. I will look forward to the next updates at the next trial!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> And I was beaming and wondered what the heck a derby dog was....


At least you weren't crying!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

FOM


----------

